# General > Motoring >  ALL CARS + VANS WANTED. TOP PRICE PAID.  fast pick up... .

## bacon

_from £100-£10,000.. scrap cars collected free... all vosa...dvla paperwork sorted  out properly at the time of collection.... call 07956217552 6am-3pm or pm... thanks..._

----------


## bacon

STILL BUYING....  forget the rest use the best......  07956217552 6am-3pm....

----------

